
The Empty Storefront Crisis and the End of the American Dream - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/14/nyregion/nyc-immigrant-small-business.html
======
milsorgen
>Few may mourn the fur industry when and if it does disappear. But what will
come instead? What will happen when all the Greek diners and Yemeni
convenience stores and Middle Eastern pet shops can no longer sustain
themselves? Who will be inspired to come here and take their place?

Hopefully no one will come. We should embrace a contraction, our lands cannot
sustain an ever increasing population and it seems like a sin to say we should
look after ourselves and perhaps downsize to a more sustainable model of
society and living.

